# [yamdi] installer yamdi ? (resolu)

## ibasaw

Bonjour,

Comment installer yamdi sur gentoo 64bits ?

J'ai deja essayer ce qui est indique sur la page.

http://yamdi.sourceforge.net/

Merci.Last edited by ibasaw on Mon Feb 01, 2010 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Vu qu'il n'est ni présent dans l'arbre portage ni dans aucun overlay t'es bon pour faire un ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## ibasaw

wouaaa, rien que le nom, ca semble bien complique  :Wink: 

----------

## ibasaw

c'est résolu, il me restait plus qu'a coller le binaire dans le rep /usr/bin

Merci quand même  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *ZuckBin wrote:*   

> c'est résolu, il me restait plus qu'a coller le binaire dans le rep /usr/bin
> 
> Merci quand même 

 

pas très propre tout ça. Je te dis: fais en un ebuild, y a des howtos très clair. Surtout si il s'agit juste de coller un binaire dans un rep...

----------

## guilc

Et si c'est pour coller un binaire à la main, c'est /usr/LOCAL/bin, pas /usr/bin !

----------

## Tom_

Si c'est un binaire, on peut le mettre dans /opt aussi, nen ?

----------

## gglaboussole

Etant un binaire "étranger" à gentoo, je trouve que c'est effectivement plus propre dans /usr/local/bin (c'est "local" à ton install et pas propre à la distrib) cela dit par curiosité je suis allé voir ce qu'était ce yamdi et il est livré avec un makefile...

Il te suffisait donc de faire make en user pour le compiler suivi d'un make install en root qui l'aurait effectivement installé dans /usr/bin... (c'est bien le chemin indiqué dans le makefile par son développeur...mais vaut mieux que tu le déplace à la main dans /local/bin.. tu as ainsi une vue plus aisée sur les "pièces rapportées" à ton install même si in fine cela ne change rien   :Wink:  )

----------

